# Any ant had to replace battery in his EV? Was it ridiculously expensive?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/florida-family-drives-electric-car-015321808.html


\


*Florida family drives into electric car problem: a replacement battery costs more than vehicle itself*
Adam Sabes
Mon, July 18, 2022, 3:53 AM·1 min read


A family in Florida drove into a major problem after buying a used electric vehicle: the replacement battery for their dead car wound up costing more than the used car was purchased for.
Avery Siwinski is a 17-year-old whose parents spent $11,000 on a used Ford Focus Electric car, which is a 2014 model and had about 60,000 miles when it was bought, according to KVUE.
The teenager had the car for six months before it began giving her issues and the dashboard was flashing symbols.
"It was fine at first," Siwinski said. "I loved it so much. It was small and quiet and cute. And all the sudden it stopped working."
*ELECTRIC CAR REVOLUTION: YOU BOUGHT ONE, BUT CAN YOU GET IT SERVICED?*
She told the news outlet that the car stopped running after taking it to a repair shop, and the family eventually found out that the car's battery would need to be replaced.
The problem? A battery for the electric car costs $14,000, according to the news outlet.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

That sounds about right. I would never buy an EV without a warranty that covered the battery. Don’t depend on the manufacturers warranty unless you confirm it is transferable.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I can promise you that there is a lot more to that story than is being reported. A dead traction battery at 60K miles? What happened to the warranty? It is a 100K / 8 year warranty. People buying used can get screwed just as quickly on EVs as conventional cars. 



https://www.ford.com/support/how-tos/warranty/warranties-and-coverage/what-is-my-electric-vehicles-battery-warranty/#:~:text=Your%20battery%20is%20covered%20for,original%20capacity%20over%20that%20period


.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> A battery for the electric car costs $14,000, according to the news outlet.


I call BS. There's literally no way it cost this much, _even with installation labor._


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/florida-family-drives-electric-car-015321808.html
> 
> 
> \
> ...


Time to call around the junkyards to see if she can find a gas engine and transmission to put in it.

When new the Focus EV only had a 76 mile range in any case  which is about as much use as a poke in the eye.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I can promise you that there is a lot more to that story than is being reported. A dead traction battery at 60K miles? What happened to the warranty? It is a 100K / 8 year warranty. People buying used can get screwed just as quickly on EVs as conventional cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2014 + 8 years = 2022 = warranty useless.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of the justifications that EV fans use for these cars' failings are very bizarre. From an EV forum:









 You don't get 7 years' battery use for free. There are no free Ford Focus EVs or free batteries available at Ford dealers. People paid $35,000 for these cars new.

It's as if these folks don't like money.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Atavar said:


> I would never buy an EV without a warranty that covered the battery.


Valid point, for sure. Wonder how an extended warranty would've worked in this case since Ford says new batteries aren't even available? Guess they would've had to go fishing the used market. Probably not, though. Or said "Screw that, we ain't paying shit since shit's not available and since we're not an insurance company, we're not buying back your shit, either". 🤷‍♂️


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/florida-family-drives-electric-car-015321808.html
> 
> 
> \
> ...


I put my son in a Ford escape Hybrid 3 years ago.
It's a 2006 model . Damn battery is 16 years old . . .

It will cost $2,500.00 - $3,000.00 for a " rebuilt" battery.

So far so good. Still going.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I call BS. There's literally no way it cost this much, _even with installation labor._


Call Ford.
If anyone actually knows how to work on one at the Dealership you call . . 
If parts can be found . . 

Let us Know what it costs.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/florida-family-drives-electric-car-015321808.html
> 
> 
> \
> ...


$26,000, Tesla battery, but he didn't pay it



tesla battery blown up - Google Search


----------



## Eman1210 (Sep 22, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I call BS. There's literally no way it cost this much, _even with installation labor._


Actually the battery replacement does cost about that much. You’re looking at anywhere from $9800 all the way to 17,000 depending on the manufacture


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd been seeing stuff like these so apparently there's a lot of variation, particularly due to recent supply chain shortages due to mining and manufacturing labor market shortages driving up the cost this past year:



> Regardless, according to SlashGear, replacing the battery for the Hyundai Ioniq, for example, will cost about $2,850. Kelley Blue Book wrote that replacing the battery in a Toyota Prius would also cost in the same ballpark, somewhere around $2,700 total. Unfortunately, those numbers are on the lower end of the spectrum. Nissan Leaf owners, despite having bought the cheapest EV right now with its $27,000 price tag, will need about $6,200 to replace the Leaf’s battery.











How Much Does It Cost to Replace an EV Battery?


EVs are becoming more popular each day. However, there are some big concerns with consumers that are worth noting. One of the biggest concerns is the EV battery. If it needs replacement, how much would it be?




www.motorbiscuit.com







> How Much Does It Cost to Replace an Electric Car Battery? Currently, the average cost to replace an electric car battery is $5,500. Batteries are one of the more expensive components in an electric vehicle. And if you need to replace a battery after your warranty expires, it’s helpful to know how much you’ll be spending out of pocket. We recommend getting your battery installed at the dealership, which can source and install genuine OEM batteries certified by the manufacturer.











How Long Do Electric Car Batteries Last? - TrueCar Blog


Have you ever wondered how long electric car batteries last? TrueCar takes a look into EV battery life and how you can get the most out of each charge.




www.truecar.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> It will cost $2,500.00 - $3,000.00 for a " rebuilt" battery.


Yeah I remember reading about the various companies who were remanufacturing hybrid battery packs in the aftermarket several years ago. They were selling Prius hybrid packs for like $2k.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah I remember reading about the various companies who were remanufacturing hybrid battery packs in the aftermarket several years ago. They were selling Prius hybrid packs for like $2k.


Whole vehicle cost me $3,700.00 after auction fees.
Was a Florida building inspectors truck. Great shape .
Well maintained. Now has over 100,000 miles on it.
Running great.

The guys at maintenance ran it every few days for me till I could pick it up. Have to keep hybrid batteries charged.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/florida-family-drives-electric-car-015321808.html
> 
> 
> \
> ...


Makes more sense for the family to get a brand new Chevrolet Bolt. With Federal incentives and credits it would only be $24K? So, who in their right mind would bother replacing the battery? And, would the battery manufacturer still make this specific battery type and module? So, could you even get a NEW battery? Its already 8 year old technology. We're already moving to solid state lithium batteries.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Makes more sense for the family to get a brand new Chevrolet Bolt. With Federal incentives and credits it would only be $24K? So, who in their right mind would bother replacing the battery? And, would the battery manufacturer still make this specific battery type and module? So, could you even get a NEW battery? Its already 8 year old technology. We're already moving to solid state lithium batteries.


You could have a battery " Built" for much cheaper than a Dealership or Factory Replacement !

And, if you are electronically inclined,you could rebuild it yourself.simply attach cells in tandem until you get the required voltage level.

Everything needed is available online.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Makes more sense for the family to get a brand new Chevrolet Bolt. With Federal incentives and credits it would only be $24K? So, who in their right mind would bother replacing the battery? And, would the battery manufacturer still make this specific battery type and module? So, could you even get a NEW battery? Its already 8 year old technology. We're already moving to solid state lithium batteries.


The Fed tax credit is expired on GM cars, but you are in the ballpark for sure. My Bolt netted out at 20K, with a $4500 _state_ rebate. I extended the bumper-to-bumper warranty to 8 years / 150K miles. Any extra miles on the battery after that will be icing on the cake for possible resale, as I will have amortized the car to $0 dollars with Uber income by then and be looking to start all over.

Not worried about ever installing a new battery. Good discussion thread though. People are at least thinking about the pros and cons of going electric. :>


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Having a brand new engine in my 4Runner would only cost $5000. What a sham.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

BTW, Ford has traditionally played it conservatively with its EV commitment. I have researched historical EV articles, and Ford was never all-in. HOWEVER, the days of not fully committing are drawing to a close with the introduction of an electrified version of Ford's flagship F150. Not to mention the Mustang-e. They can't afford to end-of-life the battery in these babies. Here is an article from today that points toward that.









EV reckoning comes to Ford as it cuts 8,000 ICE jobs to focus on electrification


Innovation forward does not always come without sacrifice. According to a report earlier today, Ford Motor Company is planning to...




electrek.co


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

_Tron_ said:


> BTW, Ford has traditionally played it conservatively with its EV commitment. I have researched historical EV articles, and Ford was never all-in. HOWEVER, the days of not fully committing are drawing to a close with the introduction of an electrified version of Ford's flagship F150. Not to mention the Mustang-e. They can't afford to end-of-life the battery in these babies. Here is an article from today that points toward that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet Ford started with Hybrid way back.
They worked with Toyota.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So Scared !

Get Gone Brandon !


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> So Scared !
> 
> Get Gone Brandon !
> 
> View attachment 668948


Color me confused. This is an EV battery thread. They weren't meeting about that.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> I put my son in a Ford escape Hybrid 3 years ago.
> It's a 2006 model . Damn battery is 16 years old . . .
> 
> It will cost $2,500.00 - $3,000.00 for a " rebuilt" battery.
> ...


Should be ok. San Francisco does not allow non-hybird taxis and for that reason some of the taxi firms use the Ford Escape Hybrid. Apparently their battery packs regularly reach 400,000 miles.


----------



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

My 2012 Prius, May 2021, had a battery failure at about 330,000 miles. I bought a used battery replacement on ebay. In November, another breakdown occurred after 40,000 miles. Replaced it within the warranty period. In March of this year, it failed again. Replaced again and the aftermarket threatened that I was driving too much. Want me to spend another 1600 to replace a lifetime warranty battery. I refused. At the end of May, the warranty expired, and as expected, another failure occurred.
This time I decided to fix it myself and replaced 4 battery cells in one day. So far everything works fine.
I plan to gradually replace all the old battery cells. My car should still have 700,000 miles on it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uhooooo said:


> My 2012 Prius, May 2021, had a battery failure at about 330,000 miles. I bought a used battery replacement on ebay. In November, another breakdown occurred after 40,000 miles. Replaced it within the warranty period. In March of this year, it failed again. Replaced again and the aftermarket threatened that I was driving too much. Want me to spend another 1600 to replace a lifetime warranty battery. I refused. At the end of May, the warranty expired, and as expected, another failure occurred.
> This time I decided to fix it myself and replaced 4 battery cells in one day. So far everything works fine.
> I plan to gradually replace all the old battery cells. My car should still have 700,000 miles on it.


That is ALL the Remanufacturers do.
Replace a few bad cells.
Sell it for $2,400.00 and up.

Seems like you should be able to add cells to improve range . . .


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I call BS. There's literally no way it cost this much, _even with installation labor._



Yes they cost that much. As someone said never ever buy EV vehicle without a battery warranty. It will cost more than what you paid for used car.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

This is why used EVs are selling so cheap.
At the very least get a copy of a fresh battery diagnostic. If they don’t know how to do that don’t buy an EV from them.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> It will cost more than what you paid for used car.


Very rarely true. Basic economics.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Very rarely true. Basic economics.


If you paid less for the car than the battery costs it will always be true.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Atavar said:


> This is why used EVs are selling so cheap.


Not around my area.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Not around my area.


Nothing is ever true around you.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Very rarely true. Basic economics.


It's far from basic economics.


----------

